# BIG Five in the house



## robert carter (Jan 21, 2011)

Just gotta Big Five Hill bow and it is sweet. 66" long with action boo limbs and a lam of yew in the middle with clear glass.Texas Ebony riser. Mighty purty and shoots good too.
  Ain`t nothing like walking the swamp with a Hill bow.I`ll post up some pics tomorrow .RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds sweet, cant wait to see the pics.........


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2011)

Sure to make Chris and Lance proud.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 21, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Just gotta Big Five Hill bow and it is sweet.



But is it a "sweetheart"?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 21, 2011)

But is it a "sweetheart"? 
__________________

No. I think it may turn out to be a bloodthirsty killer. only time will tell...RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there still a Mohawk in the house?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope to see some kill pics with it soon, congrats on the new bow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2011)

He's earned his steak dinner, now leave him alone!!


----------



## T Harris (Jan 22, 2011)

Robert, ya need to bring that bow to the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic and shoot the new "ONE SHOT ~ ONE KILL" competition reserved for Hill & Hill style straight limbs bows only.

Terry Harris


----------



## redman17 (Jan 22, 2011)

you don't happen to be left handed do you?


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2011)

Cant wait ta see the pic.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 22, 2011)

Great bow, what happened to your Cheetah?


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 22, 2011)

I am ready to see some pictures of this blood thirsty killer.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> He's earned his steak dinner, now leave him alone!!



He sure did...fair and square


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 22, 2011)

hope RC aint lost in the swamp with this new bow............wanting to see some pics...............
he must be skinning something out............


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont even see any silencers on the string .............looks nice RC.........


----------



## Dennis (Jan 22, 2011)

Run piggies run!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 22, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> I dont even see any silencers on the string .............looks nice RC.........



Cause he's just that good...


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2011)

Its got half pieces of beaver fur on it.A good shooter no doubt. 
 Barry, I still got the Mohawk and honestly probably won`t sell it.Its a fine bow and too beat up to get what its worth anyway.Look forward to seeing you fellers at Fort Stewart on Martys hunt.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2011)

Straight grip?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep its a straight grip. I think I like it better than a dished. I may try a locator in the future. Lance and Chris helped me out this year by having me shoot one bow for a while. I`m gonna line up another ...maybe this one and get tuned up and maybe go for lobster this year.RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 22, 2011)

hey RC did ya order this one custom , or find it used ?
ok after going back and squinting real hard i saw the beaver...........maybe i need new glasses.........


----------



## redman17 (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice Hill 

I'm a fan of a straight grip bow myself


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2011)

I got it in a trade Doug. Its a good bow. I`m looking at a Toelke Super D now too. I hear great things about them.RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 22, 2011)

i hear great stuff about those super D's also, man ive seen some pics of some beautys posted.............youve inspired me RC , though not excatly the same  as a Hill ,i dug out my old liberty contender ( old design) very mild R/D, not as radicle as the new design,












66" and 54 #


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2011)

Fine bow Brother.RC


----------



## robert carter (Jan 22, 2011)

Super D is on the way...RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Super D is on the way...RC



Must have been one fine meal, and that is one fine looking super d.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2011)

very nice Hill bow RC! is that brandy new or did ya trade for it?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 23, 2011)

I traded for it. Its rare I buy a new bow...they cost too much.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Lance and Chris helped me out this year by having me shoot one bow for a while. I`m gonna line up another ...maybe this one and get tuned up and maybe go for lobster this year.RC



If you are going for lobster this time around, you probably need to rebait . Don't think them two are going to bite again, especially since they had to change jobs to buy your steak.

Wonder if a spinner bait would work? For some reason, they seem to be in vogue this year.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 23, 2011)

Real fine bow Robert.....you 'll create that Good Luck you have around you with it for sure!!!!


----------



## Bowana (Jan 23, 2011)

Good looking bow RC. I want one bad!!


----------



## fountain (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good.  I wanna shoot it!  Need to teach me how to shoot one the right way


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2011)

One sweet bow RC, I am proud for ya!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 28, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Is there still a Mohawk in the house?



That MOHAWK lived up to it's name and cost me a T-BONE. So it's official..... it's going to be coming to *MY* house. I figure if it's gonna go as far as not only feedin my buddy RC deer meat but also a steak?? The least it can do is come here and try and re imburse me and feed me some venison next season as well!

LOBSTER?? yer jokin right?? ya think I'm that gullible?? no sir I learnt my lesson fair and hard. I aint bettin RC again!


----------



## ButchMo. (Jan 29, 2011)

Fine bow Robert. I owned a big 5 & wish I had it back. Wish I could get your Cheetah off Mudd.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 29, 2011)

I seen a pic in a text today that I believe is RC already killin w the big five...


----------

